# Best and Worst Fanfiction you've ever read



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2009)

Let's list em here, props if they still exist and you can link us

Best: Off of the top of my head has to be Legends of the Fox by member Wrath here (even though I read it on fanfiction.net years ago), it was beautiful and I'm a NaruHina fan.  Another one I have to tip my hat to is the one that forkliftjoe, another member here, updates about 10 times a day _every_day.  I'm not even a NaruSaku fan but that takes commitment, and the guy is like on chapter 650 or something.

Worst: One called Harry Potter turns to the Lord.  The original copy is lost but here is a duplicate Link removed .  The summary?  Well I'll let TvTropes explain it for you 





> Harry Potter runs away from Hogwarts and into the clutches of a fanatical Christian Marty Stu who, with Jack Chick's brand of insta-convert magic, convinces Harry that witchcraft is evil and turns him into a devout Christian in less than a week.



Got any?


----------



## roseofversailles (Jul 25, 2009)

I remember seeing a Harry Potter one where Hogwarts celebrates Thanksgiving


----------



## Botzu (Jul 26, 2009)

Best: I don't recall who wrote it but it was NaruHina fanfic.
Worst: probably My Immortal.


----------



## Muah (Jul 26, 2009)

I guess its true what they say; adults dont have good imaginations cuase the shit i read be ridiculous. I dont really read fanfics I start them off but then Naruto turns into dragonball z and one piece turns to JJBA. Ill give props to Mattwillson83 and G0069 for some good ass doujins but if you want a bad fanfic just read any of them.

Ocs are the worst


----------



## DirgeOfAlabaster (Jul 27, 2009)

Best: I read this DeiHina one that was better than any book I have ever read.
Worst: One where the OC gets kidnapped. Has a crush on Deidara/Itachi/Hidan/Sasori. They fight over her. She's BFF's with Tobi.  My brain turned into complete mush. And it was all in the first chapter!


----------



## bancy (Jul 28, 2009)

My Immortal:
Worst Fanfic ever, ED
My Immortal [Harry Potter] [rehost] Pity, because the FF.net comments/reviews were 50% of the hilarity. 
It has a Twilight counterpart, but it was taken off FF.net as well.

Also, half of the things I read on FF.net are bad. Just.. not even funny bad. But.. just horrible. Things on Quizilla, on a lot of occasions, are hilarious.

The BEST fanfics I've read would be mostly HP/Naruto ones.
Abyss from Lunalelle. Novel length, has a sequel. [Harry Potter]
Anything she writes, IMO, is gold.
And, . Itachi/Sakura thing.
A Time Before Tears [Harry Potter]
Take my Heart away I love this. I rarely read romance fics, but this one just blew me away. [Harry Potter]


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2009)

^I couldn't even finish reading that, that was just...


----------



## bancy (Jul 28, 2009)

roseofversailles said:


> I remember seeing a Harry Potter one where Hogwarts celebrates Thanksgiving



I read one Naruto & Harry Potter crossover in which Team 7 burst into the Great Hall while FLOW's "GO!!!" played in the background. :|

I usually find amusement in horrible fics, but... that one just killed me inside. I felt ashamed for whoever wrote it.



Mider T said:


> ^I couldn't even finish reading that, that was just...



Yeah.. .____.;


----------



## bumblemark (Aug 3, 2009)

i think my fav would be the legendary 'Two Halves' by Dame Wren
Classic 

the worst... it's a tie with all the fics that end up bashing characters :/
i don't like bashing at all :/


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2009)

^Mind giving us an summary of what it was about and maybe a link?


----------



## Dango (Aug 3, 2009)

can't remember the names of the worst fanfic i've read, but I remember looking at their reviews and seeing stuff like "nice story it was so sweet" or some comment like that. 

That always did puzzle me.

best -
ascension by daiyu. 
" There is no running from a god. "
Amazing stuff.


----------



## bumblemark (Aug 3, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^Mind giving us an summary of what it was about and maybe a link?



'Two Halves' is an epic Naruhina Adventure/Romance fic.
In a nutshell. This woman named Sora, who has close ties with Naruto's family, Tsunade, and Jirayia, is forced to take Naruto away for 3 years instead of Jirayia but brings Hinata as well.
There are several arcs, too many adventure to sum up in a quick post 
A link: Two Halves


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2009)

^I read that, and while it's one of the best I've ever read, it still doesn't beat Legends of the Fox.  On top of that, the guy who wrote it is on this site.


----------



## bumblemark (Aug 3, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^I read that, and while it's one of the best I've ever read, it still doesn't beat Legends of the Fox.  On top of that, the guy who wrote it is on this site.



do you have a link to this "Legend of the Fox" ?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2009)

The fic has long since been removed from fanfiction.net and I forgot the URL over a year ago.  I think Wrath posted it here too, lemme check


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2009)

Ah here it is, well the thread for it at least, Resonate

My buddy Wrath is trying to get it published.


----------



## bumblemark (Aug 4, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Ah here it is, well the thread for it at least, Resonate
> 
> My buddy Wrath is trying to get it published.



he just reposted it,
i had to google it to find it haha

canis


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2009)

Worked for you since it was published 7 months ago, I haven't done it since October


----------



## Beckitt Lewis (Aug 7, 2009)

Best: I think its called Bonds, its this ridicoulously long NaruSasu story with a marvelous complicated plot and advanced vocabulary. (I like those :smile) 

Worst: A fic that could only be written by a twelve year old fangirl (no offense to anyone, but this one was....well...stupid) I told her to get a dictionary and watch a few hours of gay porn, because she had no clue what she was writing...yeah it was that bad


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 8, 2009)

Worst fanfictions are My Immortal and staying sexy, however the latter is _much_ more entertaining than the former.

I haven't lived "Sheruto" down yet.


----------



## Andre (Aug 8, 2009)

*Fics I deemed worthy:*

1.  by LD 1449.

*Author's Synopsis:* The eve after Kyuubi's attack, Konoha is low on strength. The council agrees to turn Naruto into a living weapon. But years later, after Sarutobi's death, will Konoha's weapon continue to defend it or will he poise his blade to slit it's throat. Pairing: NaruTema

- Okay, this story enforces the God Mode sue, and I know many people hates that, but this story evolves into such an epic masterpiece that you will completely disregard that fact. Trust me, definitely worth a look. 

2.  by S'TarKan

*Author's Synopsis:* What if Naruto had been selected for a different team? What if he'd had a different mentor? Who would guess the consequences would be so large? Pairing: NaruHina

- I'm pretty sure that every NaruHina fan has read this or at least heard about the legendary _Team 8_ fanfic. This story, just like the one above, is just simply better than canon. No if, ands, or buts about it. I despise NaruHina, and even I can say that this is a work of art! I HIGHLY reccomend this to anyone if you haven't already read this. This includes you too NS and Anti-NH fans. Forget the pairing and read it for the plot. You won't regret it.  Bad news: S'TarKan hasn't updated this in like...forever....

3.  by Perfect Lionheart.

*Author's Synopsis:* Naruto finds he is flung back in time and must repeat the entire Chunin exam over and over and over, until he gets it right and possibly saves Konoha in the bargain. Pairing: None

- One of the most funniest and epic Naruto fics of all time. 'Nuff said.

4.  by Dragon6

*Author's Synopsis:*After suceeding in rescuing Sasuke, Naruto is kicked out of Konoha. After twelve years, the Sound, Stone and Cloud join in an attack the Leaf and the Sand. Out numbered and maned, it seems that they are done for until the return of a very powerful ninja w- Summary left incomplete. Pairing: NaruSaku

- Despite the fact that the whole "Konoha exiles Naruto" idea has been done to death, this is a really enjoyable fic. Although, some may not like how strong Naruto is, or the rushed NaruSaku. But still, a great read. Similiar to what I said before, NH and Anti-NS fans should be able to enjoy this too, despite the pairing.

5. _Kage no Naruto_ by Artful Lounger

*Author's Synopsis:* What would have become of the idiot blonde if he had intelligence, ambition, and power over shadows and darkness, and all the madness that comes with them? Full summary inside TrueEvil Naruto NO YAOI! NaruXHarem, occasional lemon. Pairing: See Summary, and NO YAOI! LOL

- Naruto is just a badass, evil friend in this story. If you're the type who loves a dark Naruto, I strongly recommend this.The author is a huge enthusiast of dark naru fics. In fact,  Artful Lounger is a HUGE fan of NaruHina, yet he made Naruto do something that no Hinatatard would _ever_ in their right minds do (read story to find out). He updates frequently, so you won't have to worry about a long wait (unfortunately, he's taking a break at the moment.)

6. _Reload_ by Case13

*Author's Synopsis:*They've been there. They've done that. And they didn't even get a shirt to prove it. Reload - because sometimes things are just as they seem to be, and at times they are even more. Pairing: NaruSasu FRIENDSHIP.

- Lolzy. Naruto is like a crazy mad scientist in this story. A even more crazy Sasuke who seems confused of his gender- he likes to use an very advanced version of the Sexy Jutsu (created by Naruto's power of SCIENCE), where he REALLY becomes a girl and not a mere Henge. Yeah, my cheek bone almost cracked while laughing to this. 

----

If you want to find some of the worst fanfiction ever, go to FF, click on any section, then the name of any title. See the first story that appears? There you go. 

If you want my opinion, read all of this guys work of fail. Particularily this: guys


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2009)

I read Team 8, I did enjoy it.  I like NaruSasu FRIENDSHIP fics as well.

Omg  this article


----------



## Luli (Aug 8, 2009)

Best: Tattered. It?s about the Wammy kids and their lifes before, during and after Wammy?s house. It?s really well writen and it made me cry more than once [UTSF] Episode 412 HD (Speedsubs)
Worst: mmhhh...too many to name them all


----------



## Damaris (Aug 9, 2009)

*best:*

i had no idea i had been traveling and the deep that we shall never see

both are torchwood fandom, both are heartbreaking. the first one is lengthy and takes place over time, with a variety of pairings.

the second is tragic and beautiful. jack/ianto deathfic and a wonderful closure to canon. your heart will break for ianto, but especially for jack and what he leaves behind.

mercy, pity, peace

the best fic i have ever read hands down. it's harry potter, and chronicles remus lupin's last days on earth. au as of book 7.

it's labeled remus/sirius but even if you don't like that pairing give it a shot, it features almost no romance except for a sirius cameo at the end. also will make you love love love seamus finnegan.

if you have any liking of hp in the smallest, i beg you read that fic. it is everything a fic should be and more it is gorgeous & tragic & beautiful & breaking & hopeful so hopeful almost. the hope is what kills you. i'm tearing up just remembering how bad i was sobbing at the end of this.


----------



## Meilin (Aug 12, 2009)

Best fic i ever read was an Itachi fan fiction about his life.
The author was apparently a member here. It's called Scarlet.
You can find it in Fanfiction.net now.

Those of you looking for lemons or fluff will hate this. Turn back now and go find yourself some Uchihacest pr0n to read. This is not meant to make you pity Uchiha Itachi. Rather, it’s my interpretation of the story behind the shinobi who bears the character “scarlet” on his ring, from cradle to manhood, told through Itachi’s eyes. And the world through Itachi’s eyes is a place where genius and ambition blur the line between good and evil . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2010)

I haven't read a ton of fanfiction, and most of it has been bad. But, my favorite so far has been Team 8 (despite the fact i dislike Naruhina)

The worst would probably be this once I read on Quizilla oh so long ago. It was like the author went through how not to make a mary sue and did the exact opposite. The main character was a beautiful girl who was so perfect in every single way it made me want to vomit. Of course, it was hilarious. All I remember of it was that the girl was the host of the 6 tailed phoenix and they went to some hot springs...


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2010)

I meant to finish Team 8...meaning its pretty old.  How'd it end?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2010)

The worst one I've ever read was Shadow the Hedgehog being baptized and becoming a Christian.

I have nothing against the religion, but that story was the worst thing I've ever came across.


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2010)

Links?  Or do you know theme?  There was Harry Potter one like that that was so bad I refuse to believe it wasn't a troll.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (May 14, 2010)

Best: naruto randomness 7 by fiori party on youtube
worst:a fanfic on the akatsuki on youtube

go her...
*Spoiler*: __ 



www.youtube.com/gaarafan256


----------



## dream (May 14, 2010)

The ones mentioned in this thread that are worth anything are Reloaded and Scarlet.  

Best:

There are several that I consider to be nearly flawless.  Choosing between them is very difficult.  One of them would be Queens of Darkness, Ladies of Light which is a Harry Potter fanfiction that takes place several years after the sixth book and completely ignores the seventh book.  It has been abandoned with only two chapters containing a total of around 60,000 words. 





> A war, waged by a madman who knew nothing but the hate of others.
> 
> A war that has begun to slowly spread like wildfire throughout the world. Consuming and destroying.
> 
> ...



It was an epic story that promised to be perhaps THE pinnacle of Harry Potter fanfiction.

My second recommendation would have to be Halo 3 Collapse.  The story is beyond awesome.  It contains the BEST action scenes I've ever read in a Halo fanfction with perhaps only The End of A War having superior action scenes.  Collapse just doesn't have an awesome writing style, it builds a captivating world.





> The Supreme Judge 's visage hardened in resolve. He would die for his people before allowing the Prophets to wreak their havoc.
> 
> That was exactly what he did. A violet beam lanced out, splitting through his mandibles and penetrating through the back of his skull. The body collapsed on the balcony and -





I will recommend more later.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 14, 2010)

The worst piece of writing ever is


----------



## dream (May 14, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> The worst piece of writing ever is



That is nothing.



Read that.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 16, 2010)

I haven't read fanfiction in a long time but I've come across some real bad ones that I have luckily forgotten 

About the best ones:


I don't even like Dragon Ball but this was a very good insight of a side character, Maroon, most people don't like


Harry Potter fanfic, again two side characters, the Patil twins, and an OC, their mom, and getting to understand why they ended living in the UK and why they left school in the 6th book


Same author, and again Harry Potter fic. This is probably my favourite fanfiction writer, all her stories are so well written. This one is about how a muggle with a muggle-born sister lived the war. An OC again, but a really good one, and some known characters in the background. Specially Percy Weasly, he's great in this story


Naruto fic, not an OC but a very unknown one, the nurse in hospital. A very funny fic, and well written too. 


Well, Kim Possible, and yes, I like Kim Possible. A science story with robots set before the series began.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm kinda new at English fanfictions.I only read Turkish HP and Avatar ffs.

Anyways by far I read,this one is as warm as hot chocolate.



A Fullmetal Alchemist fanfic,pre-manga during Roy?s apprenticeship under Riza?s father.

Tough it is a Royai (Roy x Riza) ff,it's more about their friendship not romance.Which made me love it even more.


----------



## kazesamurai1000 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Worst Fanfiction i have ever seen*

Hi, i know this might be a little late judging on the date on last post but I have found a horrible fanfic. like on the same level as my immortal. it is soo bad your brain will stop functioning after reading it. besides that the only real description is deathmetal, gay scenes, harry potter, and for some reason pipin from lotr is a girl.


----------



## Blaze (Dec 20, 2010)

is the best SasuSaku fanfic I read. Sadly, it's not finished yet. Sasuke is diffucult to get it right in fanfic especially part 2 Sasuke but the author does it really well.


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 4, 2011)

Best: From Cherub to Devil.

Its gone from FF.net, but its was excellent.

Worst: My fanfiction I wrote when I was 15.


----------



## Kankurette (Jan 24, 2011)

I read a beautiful Gaara/Lee fic that's up there with the best of them, called Diplomatic Relations, IIRC. It's on MediaMiner. If you're into GaaLee, it's worth the read. There was also a tremendously cracky Bleach fic where Aizen had an evil plan to make the Espada and the Shinigami mate. Mpreg resulted. I think the weirdest bit was that _Unohana _impregnated _Szayel_. I don't even like mpreg and I found it hilarious.

I've read loads of badfic as I'm a member of FF Anbu. The one fic I absolutely fucking HATED more than anything else I've ever read is a Chouji fic where he gets an eating disorder after being bulled by most of the kids, including _Shikamaru_, tries to kill himself, and ends up dying because he's so fat. I know the writer was dealing with an eating disorder, but the way she wrote Chouji - and indeed, everyone else - was so OOC, not to mention that I've had an ED myself, and the portrayal was absolutely fucking bollocks. And I don't think Tsunade the headmistress would lie and say she was going to China, just to get away from Chouji's evil fatness.

And the one where Chouza and Kisame were doing each other was the most WTF-ish, along with the one where Naruto fused with Kyuubi and turned into a raging sex beast and fucked all the girls in Konoha.


----------



## Stripes (Jan 25, 2011)

Best; Memories/In Dreams - Zoro/Sanji || Money, Sex, & Comfort/Roommates - Sasuke/Naruto

Worst; This one Naruto/Hinata fanfiction that had to many time forward/flashbacks, so confusing and it was so many chapters. There was also a Sasuke/Sakura one that everyone said was good made me tumble, it was way too romance in a shitty way.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2011)

^I hope you aren't talking about Legends of the Fox


----------



## Hadz (Jan 26, 2011)

I couldn't just say one, I was too spoiled for choice 

Anyways, IMO:

*Best:*
In no particular order...


*Spoiler*: _ Death Note_ 





*Summary:* If Light had never touched the Death Note, would he ever have found an escape from the depression and boredom that plagued him? Would he have had a future at all? T for dark themes.

Oh wow, is this beautifully done or what? Simply a tragic fic, and definitely one of the best in the fandom. It tackles the emotional development of all involved beautifully, taking a realistic path of the “what if” if Light hadn’t picked up the notebook.






*Spoiler*: _FFVII/Kingdom Hearts_ 





*Summary:* FFVII Time-travel. Gen. Cloud has an accident with a Time Materia

Well I love timetravel fics! ‘Nuff said. But this one was pretty short, and pretty damn original as it went through. It gave Genesis a PERSONALITY that wasn’t a complete bastard for no reason! You don’t know how rare that is >_> Not to mention the twists in the fanfic itself!



*summary:* Immune to a suspicious parasite by merit of their manly looks, Xaldin, Vexen and Lexaeus set out on a journey to save the rest of Organization XIII from the biggest nightmare of all: stupid fanfiction.

It's just so... funny :rofl






*Spoiler*: _Harry Potter_ 





*Summary:* Dumbledore gives Harry an offer he can't refuse. A year at Hogwarts without constant whispering, life-threatening situations, or Voldemort. How? By taking a trip to when Marauders were still faithful and 16. !Um, make that one out of three!

This is pretty original for its genre, does NOT fall into the trap of demonising Wormtail as one of the Marauders, and has nice development all round!



*Summary:* 'His d-diary!' Ginny sobbed. 'I've b-been writing in it, and he's been w-writing back all year -'

I don’t even know where to start with this. It’s breathtaking. It captures the essence of Tom Riddle and young Ginny Weasly perfectly, while giving you insight into exactly how he manipulated her- and just how much the events in the Chamber of Secrets affected her. You can feel the back of your neck pricking every time Tom speaks and gets his claws further into the poor girl. Honestly, it’s one of the best HP Fanfictions I have ever read.



*Summary:* Before the boy who lived, there was another story. One of a monster inside of a man. One of a hero inside of a child. One of a traitor inside of a friend. And one of an angel inside of a demon.

Well... to be honest, the fic is good... until around chapter 40. Then the quality shoots up to incredible. A very well written fanfic, the characterisations are beautifully done. If you love the Marauders, then this is most definitely the story for you. An engaging plot, you really feel for the characters and enjoy their stories. Of course we all know how the story ends, but the last 10 chapters have you emotional all the same. 






*Spoiler*: _ Naruto_ 





(And it's sequel, )
*Summary:* In a war torn future, in the burning ruins of Konohagakure, Naruto fights Orochimaru and loses as the world collapses around him. From that ending comes a new beginning and a new chance to set things right, if only he can figure out how..

Hm, gotta say, this is probably the mother of all serious Naruto timetravel fanfics, and damn is it done well. Well written, with an intricate plot, that'll keep you guessing right up to the end. Pretty damn epic, and the sequel is shaping up to be just as good, if not better than the first one.



*Summary:* After the attacks by Orochimaru and the Sand, Konoha's population is dangerously low. Desperate times call for extreme measures, and Tsunade issues a priority S class mission to every Leaf ninja: to pair off and start making babies!

It's just so frikkin hilarious!


*Summary:* Naruto must learn about something. Something that will change his life, and the lives of those around him. Whether it be for the better or worse remains to be seen but, either way, Naruto is going to learn about sex. Not Yaoi. Seriously, cut that out.

Same for above. Both of them will have your sides splitting.



*Summary:* There is a place, there is a boy, there is a crack, and there is a crack in the boy. There is Uchiha Sasuke. Introspective. Psychological fic.

Written so beautifully, even if you don't like Sasuke, I'd recc that to anyone. Anything and everything by firely is worth reading.



*Summary:* The first time Kakashi was deliberately late it was only by fifteen minutes.

It's pretty short, and gets straight to the point. Wonderfully written.






*Worst*


*Spoiler*: _Harry Potter_ 




My Immortal
*Fandom:* Harry Potter
I think this one is self-explanatory






*Spoiler*: _Naruto_ 





*Fandom:* Naruto
*Summary:* Naruto finds he is flung back in time and must repeat the entire Chunin exam over and over and over, until he gets it right and possibly saves Konoha in the bargain.

Here's the thing. The writer is obviously intellegent. He's creative, and he has a decent imagination. Sadly, that fails due to to the fact that he seems to harbour an indecent amount of hatred towards fictional characters, twisting them out of recognition in order to pander to his ego. 

He absoluted abhors Sasuke and also Kakashi. He has Sasuke as a lazy-ass loser who's a dick to everyone, has all this means of getting power in the village, but doesn't train. He has him basically wanting everything handed to him on a plate and humiliates him in the worst ways possible. Kakashi's made into a douche, who plays favourites and actually *raikiri's* Naruto for laughing at Sasuke. And kills him. On multiple occaisions. I thought the story was a parody at first, read the first 10 chapters and was like... hang on  The next 70 chapters are worse. 

Really, I love how he has to invent reasons to hate on characters 

I swear he claims Naruto is his favourite character, yet has changed him beyond belief into what seems to be a self insert God-mode Mary-Sue. Oh, and it's a NaruHarem, too  No respect for the author or authors who's work he uses in the fanfiction, or of the fanbase or fanbases he includes, prone to go off on immature rantings in his AN's, and likes dragging the story out beyond belief. 

The fanfic basically encompasses all my worst peeves in a fanfic. 
- Character bashing
- God!Naruto, MarySue!Naruto
- NaruHarem
- Author Ego

tl;dr: spelling and grammar is the only thing this fanfic has going for it. Anything else is soured by flagrant character bashing and opinionated bullshit 

Gahh. Sad thing is, he has the imagination to pull off something decent, but for me it just fails *hard.*


----------



## Vei (Jan 27, 2011)

My absolute favorite fanfic is called  and yeah, it's IchiHime. The only flaw is that it hasn't been updated in a while, but I don't think the author is finished with it yet as far as I can tell. I would just about die if a new chapter came out. 
A runner up includes  (SasuNaru) and this author is undoubtably the BEST I've ever encountered hands down. 
Another I found dark yet captivating was  (NaruHina, back when I liked that pairing). It was OOC, I admit, but still had an interesting take on a few things and the humor was so disturbing, it was funny.  
I have yet to read a ridiculously good multi-chaptered One Piece fic. 

The worst fic I've read I've already mentioned on another thread, and unfortunately (or fortunately), it isn't available anymore.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2011)

Well for a huge list of the worst: 



I don't think that you can really get a more extensive list of the bad than that. I've read a lot of the Harry Potter ones and they're really bad. 

As for best I would have to say: 

*




*I also consult this list some of the time to find new things to read:


----------



## Stripes (Feb 1, 2011)

Mider T said:


> ^I hope you aren't talking about Legends of the Fox



Er? It's been so long since I've taken interest in N/H that I could not tell you? If I remember right, Hinata was going to send this letter and she thought she thought she did, than she realized it was a dream and went to the place her letter said to meet. And than Naruto was there. (Like holy shit, she woke up and than there he is!!! ) There were many flashbacks to the following days prior. It was mind boggling I tell you.

I just know I read it on deviantart. At the time I was such a n00b, had no idea what the hell fanfiction.net was until a year or so later.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2011)

Nah that wasn't it, thank heavens


----------



## Meow (Feb 2, 2011)

Ack. Have read many bad fanfictions but it always balances out because there are always kick-ass awesome ones out there too.


----------



## Divi (Feb 19, 2011)

90% of the MadaraxOC fanfiction out there.

I dare you. 

The best... I have a habit towards parodies and one character centrics like Scarlet, focusing on Itachi.


----------



## Tenten32321 (Feb 20, 2011)

The best fanfictions that I've ever read would be:

Unlocking The Gatekeeper by Persephonae
Instant Message by Keelah

Fairy Tail fic for Unlocking the Gate Keeper one
And Naruto fic for Instant Message

Love them both.. Extremely well written, and neither of them are boring or predictable!

For worst fictions.. 90% of stories with "So and so go into the anime world and blablabla"


----------

